# State Farm Commercial



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Now that the Pukers have been eliminated :beer: , do you think those State Farm commercials featuring Rogers, Raji, and Mathews :withstupid: will finally go away?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

we can only hope....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope so....but I doubt it. Too much money state farm paided for all of that. I also assume that they had the contract/line up in place for months.

Two things I can't stand....state farm and green bay packers.... uke:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh the jealousy runs deep! oke:


----------

